# Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?



## Flatfish86 (11. Januar 2018)

Die Umfrage zum Bag-Limit finde ich sehr interessant, mir kam aber beim Lesen der Diskussionen folgende Frage, die ich Euch gerne stellen würde. 

Hand aufs Herz: Warum geht Ihr aktuell garnicht oder weniger auf Dorsch in der Ostsee angeln? Liegt es am Bag-Limit oder an der schlechten Fangsituation, die man selber oder über die Medien mitbekommt? Oder geht ihr garnicht weniger auf Dorsch als vorher? 

Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis!


----------



## geomas (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren eher aus persönlichen Gründen wie Terminproblemen... weniger auf Dorsch geangelt.
Und wenn ich doch auf der Ostsee war, hab ich eher Platte gefangen als den Zielfisch.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich gehe überhaupt nicht mehr auf Dorsch(Ostsee/Kutter) weil es bessere Möglichkeiten gibt mein Geld zu verbrennen,


----------



## Eristo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich habe 1976, also vor rund vierzig Jahren meine erste Ostsee-Kutterfahrt gemacht. Die Fahrt mit der MS Christa von Heiligenhafen aus war ein Erlebnis. Bei Windstärke 6-7 haben wir rund um Fehmarn geangelt. Auf der voll besetzten Christa gab es zwei Fänger. Ein Angler hatte drei Dorsche, so um 40cm. Der zweite Fänger war ich. Ich hatte drei gute Wittlinge. Vermutlich war mein Pilker für die damals gebräuchlich 40er monofile Schnur zu leicht, und ich angelte dadurch wohl im Mittelwasser.

Es gab immer wieder eine Zeit mit sehr guten Fängen, aber auch mit sehr schlechten. Einige Male sind wir von Verden aus mit ca. 40 Mitgliedern des Aller-Weser-Hochseeangler e.V umsonst, aber nicht kostenlos :m zum Angeln gefahren.

Spaß gemacht hat es, zumindest den meisten, trotzdem. 

Auch dies Flaute im Dorschbestand wird wohl, vielleicht schon in Kürze, zu Ende sein.


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich angel aktuell nicht auf Dorsch, weil ichs noch nie habe und auch in Zukunft nicht vorhabe.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich gehe überhaupt nicht mehr auf Dorsch(Ostsee/Kutter) weil es bessere Möglichkeiten gibt mein Geld zu verbrennen,



Welche?:m


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*



Eristo schrieb:


> Ich habe 1976, also vor rund vierzig Jahren meine erste Ostsee-Kutterfahrt gemacht. Die Fahrt mit der MS Christa von Heiligenhafen aus war ein Erlebnis. Bei Windstärke 6-7 haben wir rund um Fehmarn geangelt. Auf der voll besetzten Christa gab es zwei Fänger. Ein Angler hatte drei Dorsche, so um 40cm. Der zweite Fänger war ich. Ich hatte drei gute Wittlinge. Vermutlich war mein Pilker für die damals gebräuchlich 40er monofile Schnur zu leicht, und ich angelte dadurch wohl im Mittelwasser.
> 
> Es gab immer wieder eine Zeit mit sehr guten Fängen, aber auch mit sehr schlechten. Einige Male sind wir von Verden aus mit ca. 40 Mitgliedern des Aller-Weser-Hochseeangler e.V umsonst, aber nicht kostenlos :m zum Angeln gefahren.
> 
> ...



Habe sehr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht in der 2ten Hälfte der 70er.
Aufm Kutter hat es wenige Fänge gegeben, Kleinzeugs an der Küste gabs schon


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Welche?:m



Skifahren z. B. vorzugsweise bei Dreckwetter


----------



## yukonjack (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Welche?:m



Hartmut, irgendwer hat mal gesagt, ein Großteil meines Vermögens habe ich für Alkohol, schnelle Autos und für Frauen ausgegeben. Den Rest habe ich einfach nur verprasst. Da ist bestimmt auch was für mich bei.


----------



## geomas (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Hartmut, irgendwer hat mal gesagt, ein Großteil meines Vermögens habe ich für Alkohol, schnelle Autos und für Frauen ausgegeben. Den Rest habe ich einfach nur verprasst. Da ist bestimmt auch was für mich bei.



Das war nicht irgendwer, sondern George Best ;-)

George Foreman hat ja seine Kohle mit schnellen Frauen und langsamen Pferden verballert ;-)


----------



## Truckstopper819 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

An der Küste geht ja dieses Jahr wieder etwas mehr als die letzten....die Größen zeigen aber, dass es allesamt noch junge Dorsche sind. Wir dürfen die jetzt nicht platt machen, deshalb würde ich aktuell nie mehr als drei Fische mitnehmen.


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Komische Frage, wer gerne angeln geht, der macht halt. Ich bin genau so oft am Wasser wie immer.


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

so fern zeit ist bin ich am fisch und das über das gesamte jahr


----------



## Ørret (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Komische Frage auch deswegen weil das baglimit ja nu nicht überall in der Ostsee gilt...


----------



## kleine flunder (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich angele auf Dorsch wie immer.
Leider ist der Bestand soweit zurück gegangen das man an das Baglimit erst mal rann kommen muss.::c


----------



## Bratfischangler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Was soll man noch in S H? Lange Anfahrt, teure Würmer, 5 minuten Angeln wenn man Glück oder Pech hat.... Fischereiabgabe, dann darf man nicht mehr hier hin und demnächst nicht mehr dort, Spinnfischen am Strand mag ich nicht. Auf den Kuttern habe ich auch schon die unmöglichsten Dinge erlebt. Somit dürfen meine geliebten Wittlinge weiter dem nächsten Gammelfischer ins Netz gehen.


----------



## Macker (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich Fahre genauso wie in den Letzten Jahren

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Manuel2208 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich war letztes Jahr im September 2017 mit der MS Caroline von Ferhmarn angeln und hatten einen tollen Fang 4 gute Dorsche mit 5 kg Dorschfilet am Ende. Der beste hatte einen 65 Dorsch an der Angel in der Höhe von Fehmarsund. Toller Crew und Käpt’n mit super Stimmung. Insgesamt wurden über 40 Dorsche gefangen.


----------



## Brachsenfan (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich habe bisher noch nie auf Dorsch geangelt und werde das auch in Zukunft nicht machen. Zum einen lebe ich nicht an der Küste und zum anderen fange ich, wenn ich doch mal dort hin komm, lieber Butt als Dorsch.
Angel also nicht weniger wie vorher auf Dorsch.


----------



## thomas19 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Moin,moin,
ich gehe jetzt wesentlich weniger auf Dorsch angeln, weil die Fänge immer geringer werden. Vom 1.2.-31.3. angel ich sowieso gar nicht auf Dorsch. Was mich außerdem bei den Wismarer Angelkuttern stört, ist: Wenn man da morgens ankommt, dann ist jeder halbwegs gute Platz schon mit Platzhalterruten abgesteckt. Die Übernachtungsgäste scheinen Denen da wichtiger zu sein. Auf der "Peter" wird meist zuerst am Heck gut gefangen, alles für Übernachtungsgäste und Bekannte der Besatzung reserviert und dann an der Spitze, wenn dort Übernachtungsgäste stehen. Ich habe irgentwie den Verdacht#c, der Kaptain stellt das Schiff so hin, dass die beiden Gruppen, das Meiste fangen. Angelt der Bootsmann von der Mitte aus, dann fängt er plötzlich auch dort recht gut. Er angelt auch für die Besatzung mit, den ganzen Dorsch , den er fängt, kann er nicht selbst essen.
Na ja, wenn sich´s nicht mehr lohnt, dann sucht man sich ein anderes Schiff oder Hobby.


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Warum geht ihr aktuell nicht mehr/weniger auf Dorsch angeln?*

Ich gehe wieder etwas mehr auf Dorsch angeln, als in den anderen Jahren (November bis März). Was allerdings daran liegt, dass ich die Touren jetzt mit Plattfisch verbinde und die Dorschfänge auch wieder besser geworden sind. Darüber hinaus, hat sich die Winterangelei auf Zander und Barsch bei mir dieses Jahr als Nullnummer erwiesen. Deshalb nehme ich das Baglimit von 3 Dorschen in Kauf.


----------

